# Hurricane 1" x 6" Grinding Wheel



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd like to get one


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks!

Been thinking of getting one but it's hard to justify when I have one of the original Tormeks.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

I want one. No. I want two. I didn't know they had it in 6". I thought they were all 8". I've put off procuring them because my grinder is 6". So, you're saying, I don't need to buy a new grinder?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mark. I shopped at another source they had 6" but with a rounded edge for $150. My Delta grander had 3/4" wheels on it and this one fit just fine with one little washer behind it. They give you 4 precision ground washers so there is no wobble at all. The guards went on okay too!.

They have more at that E bay site!

cheers, Jim


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

best thing I ever bought for looking after tools Jim, puts a beautiful edge on the tool

Cool cutting no burnt edges
don't have to keep dressing the wheel (you don't wear groves in it)
last for years
Best of all, no worries about "exploding" wheels like the conventional types.

Interesting, most of the guys down here use the 80gt version
cheers
pete


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Pete. I might have figured you already had one!! I'm glad you have had a good luck with yours. I was introduced to them about a month ago and the guy who showed them to me had 220 grit and that seemed maybe too fine. I wrote to Lyle Jamieson who got me hooked on wood turning in '05 and he told us to use 100 grit wheels for tool sharpening so I bought 2 of them and have been using them for years. I asked him about CBN wheels and he has switched to them and uses 180 grit on his grinders…so that is what I bought. He is kind of my guru for wood turning.

What brand do you use?

Cheers, Jim


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Why 80 grit? Why not 180. I'm thinking I'd use it for re-dressing tools most often; so the finer grit would give me a better finish.

Am I missing something?


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Jim, I stand corrected mate, I bought mine some years ago when they arrived on the scene & I always believed it was a 80gr, just checked its actually a 180 gr, one of the best additions I made.
Cheers bud
pete


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Jim, some of the guys may be interested in this article
http://www.robohippy.net/featured-article/

pete


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Pete. That is a very good article!! I see they recommend the 180 grit just like Lyle Jamieson told me. The instruction with my wheel said not to grind soft steel on it and clean it with WD40 and a tooth brush if it loads up.

I talked to guy from ProductionTool about CBN wheels yesterday and he said they have been around for a very long time..they are just under diamond for hardness and do not heat up like a diamond wheel which would require coolant. We also talked about the carbide chip donut wheel like you can get from Harbor Freight and how they seem to glaze up and not cut so good after a while. He said to take single point diamond dresser and run it over the donut surface to sharpen that carbide right up again.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Jim. I've been thinking about one of these for a year now. I have a 8'' grinder and the standard wheel has lost close to an inch over the years. That article from peteg is interesting. I think its time for the CBN.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dave. That is what got me to make the change. My wheel lost 3/4" and I had to dress it a lot after running 4 gouges through it. You'll love it. It does not burn the edges!! That article was really informative, too!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Spam !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> *Spam !!!!!!!!!!* <==========================
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Joe, I got spammed on about 8 projects!.

I saw a note that says not to respond any more to them so I let the others go. They must use a computer program for spamming ( 3100 posts in 1 day )

Cheers, Jim


----------

